

A game written entirely in HTML, CSS, and JavaScript without using canvas - cdmckay
http://couchware.ca/webble/

======
nym
If you think that's good, check out
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol3qQ4CEUTo> (AVES Game Engine).

They benchmarked Canvas, and found that it was faster _not_ to use it for
their engine.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Nice. However from a further vision perspective, canvas might wind up gaining
3d hardware support. Or it won't matter. idk.

------
iamdave
It took me a while to figure out how it played, even with the instructions but
once I got it I killed maybe 20 straight minutes. Pretty cool game, reminds me
of Bust a Move combined with connect four.

------
swombat
I like the fact that it uses almost no CPU, even on this ancient Macbook.

------
bentruyman
Isn't this what we SHOULD be using Canvas for?

~~~
bd
Probably they didn't use canvas for the same reason as Google (for their
current Pac-Man logo game): DOM based renderer will work on more browsers.

Canvas emulation for Explorer is not very fast. This may not be a problem for
chart-like applications, but when you want smooth animations, milliseconds add
up.

Now, if you excuse me, I will shamelessly plug my recent canvas game (I don't
support Explorer):

<http://alteredqualia.com/cubeout/>

~~~
gommm
Great, I loved blockout as a kid. Spent a lot of time with my parents trying
to beat each others high score. Brings back a lot of good memories.

~~~
bd
Yep, I also remember Blockout fondly. Way more fun than Tetris, despite being
much less popular.

------
pierrefar
Hardly a game. I just got to level 3 scoring 3840 without doing anything - I
just let it play on its own.

Very cool technology demo tho.

~~~
csallen
Oh no there's definitely some strategy and depth to the game. If you only
played to level 3, for example, you probably didn't notice the game begins to
significantly decrease your decision-making time. After a few attempts, I was
able to get to level 12 with a score of 46920. I will say, since the game is
pure HTML/CSS/JS, I opened Firebug and attempted to cheat by deleting some of
the <div> elements that represent the blocks. But of course that only resulted
in making those blocks invisible.

Anyway, as web developer interested in (but with no experience in) game
development, it's certainly inspiring to see a game of this caliber made using
only these technologies.

~~~
cdmckay
Haha yeah, unfortunately that won't work. There's an internal representation
of the game board that needs to updated if you want to cheat like that :)

